# Recently Moved to Dubai



## PaulC (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I have recently moved to Dubai to take up a new job. I am a 26 year old male, looking to meet fellow expats and locals to socialise with over a drink, dinner etc. Was wondering if there are any specific meet-ups already ongoing?
P


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres one of many, Have a look thru and I'm sure you'll find some more 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...brunch-fri-6-aug-last-one-before-ramadan.html

I think theres one tonight???? Bit late maybe now tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ yes, here it is?? I dont know what the time difference is, could you make it????

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/54407-quiz-monday-2nd-august.html

Jo xxx


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

PaulC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai to take up a new job. I am a 26 year old male, looking to meet fellow expats and locals to socialise with over a drink, dinner etc. Was wondering if there are any specific meet-ups already ongoing?
> P



Hey Paul, I will be organising some more Thursday night drinks this week, so keep an eye on this very forum. Think I'll select a location tonight and put it on tomorrow. These drinks are mainly focused on Dubai newcomers, but others are welcome too! and have been pretty well visited so far. Let's stay in touch!


----------

